# Walk through the Bible?



## Brandt (May 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum to post this on, but has anybody had any experience with the Walk through the Bible curriculum? Another church is wanting to participate with us using this, and I'm not that familiar with it. Thanks.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 16, 2014)

All I know is that Bruce Wilkinson of the Prayer of Jabez fame used to be their president. That doesn't bode well for me.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 16, 2014)

We did it in college. 

I think it provides an excellent introduction and survey of the story of the Bible. Not just the christological orientation of Scripture, but it actually surveys each book in some detail (for instance, I remember going through each of the kings of both the northern and southern kingdoms). Its greatest strength is that it employs a very good pedagogical methodology and is therefore highly memorable. Indeed, it has been nearly 15 years and I can still recall some of the material from that class.

I recommend it.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 16, 2014)

Don't let your feelings about Wilkinson color your willingness to participate in Walk through the Bible. It is not about Wilkinson's particular views (he isn't the president and has not been for a long time), or about a particular theology (Wilkinson was a Dallas grad). Rather, it deals in biblical themes, characters, and timelines.

I did it the first time during seminary in the church where I was working part time. It did more for my understanding of the forest vs. the trees of the Bible than a degree in biblical studies magna cum laude from college and a high GPA in seminary. I can still recite from memory their way of delineating and remembering all of the prophets in terms of their times, themes, and recipients. 

The strength of WTB is that it uses clever memory devices, ingenious organizing templates, and an engaging presentation style to hold your attention until the end of the day . . . when you WILL know the books, themes, and timeline of either the OT or NT from MEMORY! In an era when biblical scholarship emphasizes the unique contributions of each of the Gospels INDIVIDUALLY, it was SO helpful to get a synthetic life of Christ.

For my money, WTB may not be the be-all and end-all of Christian education, but at the level of mastering the timeline and key players, it is unsurpassed in efficiency and effectiveness.


----------



## Jack K (May 17, 2014)

If you tend to be too stuffy (like I am), you may think it suffers from some cheesiness. But for a person who doesn't mind loosening up a bit it can be a helpful introduction to the Bible timeline, books, and major themes. I don't think you should worry about it on theological grounds.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 17, 2014)

Jack K. thinks he is stuffy? I am much more. Just ask him. I agree with all that has been said above. The Walk through the Bible stuff is excellent. I gained a lot from it and proudly display the book Talk through the Bible along with my other books in my house.


----------



## Brandt (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, of course I can't stand cheesiness when it comes to doing anything in church!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 18, 2014)

Brandt said:


> Thanks, of course I can't stand cheesiness when it comes to doing anything in church!!



It isn't cheesy.


----------

